# Staying in Colorado for 6 months



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Ok guys and girls my plan is to leave here Nc the first of October and drive out to vail Breckenridge area find a job and somewhere to live. I haven't ever been to Colorado and don't know the area and do not know anyone and not really sure on what kind of jobs are available. I don't want to work at a resort as I already have an epic pass and would rather ride most of the time I am there. I have looked in to some jobs online but i would like some advice from you guys. I would like to get a job at a bar or something maybe washing dishes or barback not sure I know I should work nights so I can ride during the day. My other problem is a place to stay. I will only be bringing some clothes and my snowboarding gear should I look for someone looking for a roommate or a single room efficacy. There are a lot of different variables...or should I not look into shit and just show up. Thanks in advance everyone
> Tommy


Just taking a guess here, but I'd imagine that all the jobs that allow days off to ride are going to be very few and far between in a resort town. Those likely go to the tried and true snow carnies who've proven themselves over the seasons.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

True it's worth a shot


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Every year we get a handful of posts like this. I'm sure BA will be around shortly to completely crush your hopes and dreams.

I don't live in a resort town, but from what I understand thousands of people try to do exactly what you're trying to do every year and fail miserably. The major issue being resort towns already have a lack of jobs, so when a couple thousand people show up expecting to get one for a few months, they're sorely disappointed.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're not here to get housing late August/Early September your housing options will be severely limited. Your best bet is to find someone renting a room and share a place, the single unit places at the cheapest are about 1000 a month and then go up from there. You may get lucky and find one for $800 but those are few and far between and get sucked up fast. 

Depending on where you live is what's going to be available for jobs. The bar tending jobs are like gold unless you know someone or have lived here you'll either have to find a new bar that's opening or time it just right that someone is getting fired. Dishwasher positions are a dime a dozen, but you're competing against the Mexicans for that. They're cheaper to hire. 

As mentioned you're competing against a huge group of people coming to do the same, some that are going to get here early and suck up the 'affordable' housing market. I use the term affordable loosely. It's a high cost of living to a low wage. 

If you think you're going to roll in around November and get a job you'll be sadly mistaken most stuff will be filled by then except the good ole faithful Vail Resorts job. 

The other thing to take into consideration is Vail raised their starting wage this year. This means there will be more people than normal taking jobs for the mountain and moving out here. This already exacerbates the housing situation because staff housing is severely limited. As mentioned get here early.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Ba I could try to leave earlier than the first of October I am trying to get some things squared away around here I don't want to travel all the way out there broke as fuck so i am saving and selling off some things I don't need. I own the place I live in and will be leaving it all behind when i go.
I mentioned working at a bar and washing dishes because I could work nights and ride during the day. I have never worked at a bar or restaurant kinda looking for something simple unless there is a demand for welder fabricators that is one of the things I do here along with mechanical work but most of those jobs wouldn't allow me to ride.

I am not dead set on an occupation or where to live just know that I am leaving here and going there. I will be 40 in October and a lot has changed for me in the last 8 months and nothing is holding me here so I am leaving for the winter and going to decide if want move.

Thanks again for everyone's input 
Tommy


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds like one helluva mid-life crisis. Why don't you just buy a Corvette like everyone else? It'll probably be a lot cheaper and a lot less hassle.

:cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rent your house and try to live off that. Honestly if you're looking for a job that lets you ride go work the front desk at a hotel, afternoon/evening shift at a retail store, or get a job at a coffee shop. Unless you have fine dining experience then try to get a job at one of the 3.5 or higher star restaurants as a server. Most of those places don't open till 4 p.m. anyways. 

I'm 32 and here's the side jobs I do to support myself out here. I'm the buyer/sales associate for a snowboard shop. I come in at 3 and work till 9 most nights. I also manny a 9 year old which unless she's sick I don't work till the afternoon/evening.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Funny you just don't want another dumbass touron to move to colorado isn't a mid life at 50


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Getting a job as a welder/fabricator shouldn't be too hard out here actually. The off-road scene is huge, with a lot of off-road company HQs based in and around Denver. If you've got a lot of experience that might be an avenue you could pursue, but like you said, most of those jobs would be 9-5.

If I were going to do what you're doing, I'd look to live in one of the towns about a half hour outside of the resort towns. Cost of living would be lower, and I'm willing to be there's more jobs available, since everyone wants to live in the resort towns. The downside obviously would be that you'd have to drive to the mountain every day to ride. If you've got a fuel efficient vehicle it wouldn't be that big of a deal. There's also free parking to be had at every resort, just gotta know where to look.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've no experience whatsoever with the big western resorts or their hiring practices. That said,.. Being a welder/fabricator I would start now calling the resorts to see about a maint. position. 

Guys, correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't that particular skill set be in demand at a big resort? And at a better pay rate? I would assume that with the exception of daytime emergencies and break downs, a lot of routine maint. happens before or after the lifts close? So along with having a job that is above the starvation, slave wages of a snow carny or bar-back,.. finding time to ride might be easier as well!!!

Just a thought! :dunno:


:hairy:


-edit-
....oh, _"my" _midlife crisis occurred at 50! The day I stepped on a snowboard! :laugh:


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Chomps might actually be on to something here. Fabrication skills might come in handy at Keystone. I know the ski patrol there would love for someone to make them a giant net that they could use to catch all the snowboarders going down the main runs and round them back up into the board park where they belong.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> ... If I were going to do what you're doing, I'd look to live in one of the towns about a half hour outside of the resort towns. Cost of living would be lower, and I'm willing to be there's more jobs available, since everyone wants to live in the resort towns...


Move to Alma... grow weed. :hairy:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Can't speak for the Vail/Breck location but Steamboat has openings in the food industry year round and I would assume waiting tables isn't that hard to land there. Also the better you are with people the more likely you'll land a job. I also see rooms for rent all the time all year on craigslist, but you better be ready for dirty pbr snow bum types. 

I think its a great way to spend a few years while you still can but it is expensive as hell here in the Rockies. 

Come out early and get familiar with the job scene and style of living and you should be settled in by the time the season starts. And definitely come with some cash to support yourself till you get going.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You'll have plenty of company here in North Texas, the land of refugee Texans.

Change your license plate.

Giving you shit, I like the fuckit I'm going attitude, just that the warnings you are being given is this is the fuck it i'm going state. Theres healthy kids with a dog and a girlfriend on every on/off ramp begging for the good life. 

The advice to lean on the property you own and the skills you have are key, follow those and do the rest as you will. I'm your age.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You can also look for a evening or night snow cat or lift maintenance job. You would get a free ski pass and possibly housing options


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Breckenridge is like 2 hours away from Denver, wont finding a job in Denver be easier. Being from NYC I wish I had a mountain as big as Breckenridge. Instead we have something like Hunter. It's like 10 times smaller and it's just pure ice lol.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extazy said:


> Breckenridge is like 2 hours away from Denver, wont finding a job in Denver be easier. Being from NYC I wish I had a mountain as big as Breckenridge. Instead we have something like Hunter. It's like 10 times smaller and it's just pure ice lol.


No, just no! Please don't comment on something you know nothing about.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you live in Denver, it's nice having world class riding nearby. But, if you're out here to snow carny it, Denver metro area would be a terrible option.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Extazy said:
> 
> 
> > Breckenridge is like 2 hours away from Denver, wont finding a job in Denver be easier. Being from NYC I wish I had a mountain as big as Breckenridge. Instead we have something like Hunter. It's like 10 times smaller and it's just pure ice lol.
> ...


Not living or moving to denver


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Definitely some solid advice


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Extazy said:


> Breckenridge is like 2 hours away from Denver, wont finding a job in Denver be easier. Being from NYC I wish I had a mountain as big as Breckenridge. Instead we have something like Hunter. It's like 10 times smaller and it's just pure ice lol.


I had few nice days at Hunter, but it can get really icy


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Extazy said:


> Breckenridge is like 2 hours away from Denver, wont finding a job in Denver be easier. Being from NYC I wish I had a mountain as big as Breckenridge. Instead we have something like Hunter. It's like 10 times smaller and it's just pure ice lol.


Have a few friends that live in Denver. We would try to meet every weekend to ride and every single time they would send me pictures of sitting in dead stop traffic, wrecks and stupid people doing stupid shit. When they finally get to the mountain they're extremely frustrated and angry and dreading the ride home which sets the mood for the rest of the day. I think its a good option for a life move into a good job and it's your only option to live near the Rockies but it comes with a price.

I almost got a job in Pueblo and was going to live in Canon City and go to Monarch and Wolf Creek but luckily landed the job in Steamboat but I would have been happy with either compared to Atlanta.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> Extazy said:
> 
> 
> > Breckenridge is like 2 hours away from Denver, wont finding a job in Denver be easier. Being from NYC I wish I had a mountain as big as Breckenridge. Instead we have something like Hunter. It's like 10 times smaller and it's just pure ice lol.
> ...


Living in Denver isn't something I want to do I have heard of the traffic nightmares on here. Where i live now is on the main hwy going to the beach (obx) and the touron traffic is fuck up good luck getting in or out of my driveway or getting gas or going to the store. Shit they changed july 4 to the 3rd just because of all the tourons check in and out on saturdays.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Have a few friends that live in Denver. We would try to meet every weekend to ride and every single time they would send me pictures of sitting in dead stop traffic, wrecks and stupid people doing stupid shit. When they finally get to the mountain they're extremely frustrated and angry and dreading the ride home which sets the mood for the rest of the day. I think its a good option for a life move into a good job and it's your only option to live near the Rockies but it comes with a price.
> 
> I almost got a job in Pueblo and was going to live in Canon City and go to Monarch and Wolf Creek but luckily landed the job in Steamboat but I would have been happy with either compared to Atlanta.


Pretty much this. If you are moving to Colorado specifically for snowboarding, then Denver (or any other city in the front range) is an awful idea. The traffic is horrible, and has definitely kept my number of days on the mountain down the past two years simply because some days I'll wake up and just won't want to deal with it. I-70 traffic jams start at 6:00AM on pow days. If you're smart you leave before then to beat the traffic, but then you're at the resort parking lot by 7:00AM, tired as hell, with an hour and a half to kill before they open the lifts. Or, if you live in Breck, you wake up at 8:00AM on a pow day, catch a bus, and you're at the top of the gondola before the lifts open.

If there were jobs for me in resort towns I'd already be living in one. Unfortunately I gotta live where the money is, and that's Denver


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

That sounds like it sucks to have the mountains that close to you and not be able to go to them because of traffic. Like I said Denver isn't an option for me I want to live in on at the mountains. I really don't want to work at a resort but if that is the only job I can get I guess I will have to deal with it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's a reason I go to Denver less than 5 times a year. Breck>Denver.

As far as metal fabrication goes. They usually need more people in the summer. The best job is getting on the rail building crew because 1. You work with some chill as fuck dudes 2. You build really cool features that you'll see in magazines, web edits, and movies. 3. It's the summer and you get to play with cool toys. 

In the winter most of those jobs are filled. 

Now I know there's 2 machining shops up here. One in Silverthorne and one in Breck. The one in Silverthorne usually has job openings.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> There's a reason I go to Denver less than 5 times a year. Breck>Denver.
> 
> As far as metal fabrication goes. They usually need more people in the summer. The best job is getting on the rail building crew because 1. You work with some chill as fuck dudes 2. You build really cool features that you'll see in magazines, web edits, and movies. 3. It's the summer and you get to play with cool toys.
> 
> ...


That sounds more my speed building cool shit is what I do I have my own tubing bender, tubing notcher, welders two lathes and a mill I am not machinist by any means but I can make shit. Building park features would definitely be cool and I am sure that the guys building them are cool as shit and enjoy what they do. Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just thought of a job that doesn't suck and gives you a shit ton of ride time. 

Peak 1 Express, CME, or any of the shuttle driver jobs. The ones where you drive back and forth to DIA pay 150 round trip. Those can vary from 2 to 3 hours to an all day thing. But what I would do is Friday, Sat, and Sunday. Avoiding the weekend shit show giving you 4 days a week to ride. 

Or get a night job for one of the bigger hotels "Breck Grand Vacations" and drive their evening shuttle. That shift runs from 4 to Midnight. Think they start you at like 15 an hour plus tips. Had a friend that cleared about 100 bucks a shift in tips alone.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd much rather do the hotel shuttle thing. If you're doing the CME shuttle thing on the weekends then you're going to get more than a full dose of the I-70 shitshow anyway, so you might as well just live down in Denver and make more money if you're gonna do that.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

You could also look into living on the west slopes. I know they have alot of gas and oil companies around grand junction. Never any traffic out that way. Plus for ski resorts you have Telluride, Silverton, and Crested Butte.... Those three have the gnarliest terrain in Colorado.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Just the thought of me driving a shuttle bus around is funny shit. I do have a driver's licenses tho and a clean record.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's a taxi company up here with 12 cars that will need more drivers this winter. They run 24 hours my suggestion would be do the evening shifts on the weekend. Drunk tourists suck, but taking their money is always an option.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

powderjunkie said:


> You could also look into living on the west slopes. I know they have alot of gas and oil companies around grand junction. Never any traffic out that way. Plus for ski resorts you have Telluride, Silverton, and Crested Butte.... Those three have the gnarliest terrain in Colorado.


I do plan on going to those resorts to ride. I have an epic pass so I am trying to stay close to those resorts. Gas and oil companies are some crooked mf's not the kind of people I want to work for but thank you for your advice


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

If I did the taxi thing I would spend most of my time lost I have been one of those drunk tourists I had to write the address down on my hand just in case I lost the people I was with the taxi driver taking us back to the house didn't even know were to go


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I'd much rather do the hotel shuttle thing. If you're doing the CME shuttle thing on the weekends then you're going to get more than a full dose of the I-70 shitshow anyway, so you might as well just live down in Denver and make more money if you're gonna do that.


Sorry for being stupid but what is cme?


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I would definitely be down for working weekends. I prefer ridding weekdays I do ride on weekends tho but it is usually because I am hung over and need the cold air blasting me in the face to help me get over it.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Sorry for being stupid but what is cme?


Colorado Mountain Express


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you makes sense


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> If I did the taxi thing I would spend most of my time lost I have been one of those drunk tourists I had to write the address down on my hand just in case I lost the people I was with the taxi driver taking us back to the house didn't even know were to go


GPS.

Taxi driving in a town like Breck is so easy. It's pretty much Peak 8, peak 9, take me to Cecelias, grocery store, take me to the weed store. So fucking easy.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Sounds easy enough


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Drive a school bus. Free to ride during the day.......free to search for the elusive suga momma during the eve.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

If you drive a transport vehicle capable of 16 passengers or more you'll need to get a CDL (can't smoke). Not sure about summit co but if you drive a taxi you'll need a special license for that as well. 

Grand Junction is also a good option after you've done the resort town life. Cost of living there is low and plenty of work with your skill set. Plus a good location to go to Utah and traffic free. I'd definitely do at least 2 seasons at the mountain just for the full experience. I love waking up to a foot of snow on my car, especially when its a dry dusty snow rather than a wet heavy snow.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Except Grand Junction just really sucks as a town. Great access to a lot of different stuff than the Front Range with Moab and the canyonlands being a short day trip away, etc. but again, that town sucks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you want to smoke meth and bang truck stop hookers then Grand Junction is great.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I go there all the time and think its great. The people are polite, the town is clean and its middle class. The girls are pretty and easy to talk to with low expectations and everything you need is only a few minutes drive from anywhere you live or work. There is white trash there and some people with drug problems same as Denver but I like it far better than the looney pretentious assholes in Denver. While Denver has a bunch of tree hugging artsy fartsy hypocrites, Grand Junction is a little more homely and humble with a much lower cost of living.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Yea I don't want a cdl I was raised in a trucking family my dad is 70 still driving a damn rig on that note banging truck stop hookers is probably in my blood no meth for me though. As far as moving out there for good I will figure all that while I am there. Living here in winter sucks no snow no mountains if it does snow this place shuts the fuck down.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Yea I don't want a cdl I was raised in a trucking family my dad is 70 still driving a damn rig on that note banging truck stop hookers is probably in my blood...


You should check the CO DMV requirements first. In MI. you only need a chauffeur's license and a "P" (...for passenger) endorsement for vehicles carrying 14 ppl or more. (...I drove limo's for 8 years before getting my CDL!). 

Driving shuttle busses might require a CDL if they are over a certain GVW or have airbrakes. But you can usually drive them with a CDL-B and airbrake endorsement. Just go in, pass the written test. No need for all that learning to back 50 ft trailers or road test nonsense. 

...if you're seriously considering the option that is. :hairy:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Keeping my options open I need a job but would like to have one that would allow me to ride as much as possible that is the reason I am going.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> You should check the CO DMV requirements first. In MI. you only need a chauffeur's license and a "P" (...for passenger) endorsement for vehicles carrying 14 ppl or more. (...I drove limo's for 8 years before getting my CDL!).
> 
> Driving shuttle busses might require a CDL if they are over a certain GVW or have airbrakes. But you can usually drive them with a CDL-B and airbrake endorsement. Just go in, pass the written test. No need for all that learning to back 50 ft trailers or road test nonsense.
> 
> ...if you're seriously considering the option that is. :hairy:


I have a CDL here in Co. You have to take a written exam and a road test even for a passenger CDL. It sucked too. I was the only one that I have met so far that passed the road test in the first try. 2 things I hate about having it. Random drug tests and freakin log books. But it was required for my position here and I happily gave up smoking to live here.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

So you gave up weed so you could move to Colorado?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

You could be a pimp..........but I hear it ain't easy.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> So you gave up weed so you could move to Colorado?


Yes. And three weeks vacation and a personal day and 10 years of seniority. It helps me calm down and cheer up because I'm high strung and ill tempered.  But on the other hand, living here has changed me quite a bit. I have much more peace than I ever had.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Keeping my options open I need a job but would like to have one that would allow me to ride as much as possible that is the reason I am going.


Welcome to the rat race. Honestly I tell most people their first year out west they have to sacrifice ride days to get into a position to be able to ride more the next year. You could try working for Ski Butlers, Door2Door, Black Tie, etc. etc. that does the at home ski rental delivery. Between those companies I can think they'll probably be hiring close to 50 people. You might have to work one or two day shifts or be on the split shift thing which gives 4 hours to ride. Personally I'd get an app in early specify that you can work from 2pm on and will work Weekends and Holidays. They will love you. 

Other thing that hasn't been mentioned is move in money. You're going to get nailed hard for first/last/deposit. Low side $1,500 high size 3 grand. Have the money to move in and pay a couple months ahead as a just in case scenario.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> TMXMOTORSPORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Keeping my options open I need a job but would like to have one that would allow me to ride as much as possible that is the reason I am going.
> ...


The move money is what i am working on now and gas money to get out there I am driving an 89 fj62 land cruiser and it gets shitty gas mileage 10 miles to the gallon fuckn blows donkey balls.
I would be willing to work weekends and holidays for sure.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot everyone


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Keeping my options open I need a job but would like to have one that would allow me to ride as much as possible that is the reason I am going.


Yeah,.. Alla BA's talk about making decent money with those shuttle runs and whatnot almost had me packin' my trash and headed out the door. Then I remembered why I got out of the Limo racket in the first place. Babysitting drunks gets Ooooold after a while. 



Mystery2many said:


> .....It helps me calm down and cheer up because I'm high strung and ill tempered. *But on the other hand, living here has changed me quite a bit. I have much more peace than I ever had*.


Yup!!! You're nowhere _near_ the pain in the tuchis you were when you first got here!!  oke:  :laugh:

Glad to hear your enjoyin' life out there. 

:hairy:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok well I said I didn't want to work for any of the resort's well I just applied for a job as a lift maintenance helper at Breckenridge. I missed out on a job as a park maintenance person where I would have been fixing and making park features along with some other stuff. The lift maintenance is 4 10 hr days including weekend and holidays. Not sure if it will happen or not but I am still looking for other options. I have also been looking for housing all I can say is wow $$$$ the cheapest places I have found are In leadvile and that is miles away and doesn't look like a place i want to stay on that note is there anyplace I should avoid.
Thanks everyone
Tommy


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

A southerner trying to drive from Leadville to Breck everyday throughout the winter...

Yeah, you'd die.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

rent an RV and live in that


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Just because I live in nc doesn't mean I can't drive but you are probably right I don't want to go flying off a cliff unless it's on my snowboard on accident.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Just because I live in nc doesn't mean I can't drive but you are probably right I don't want to go flying off a cliff unless it's on my snowboard on accident.


The commute over Freemont Pass from Leadville would get very old very fast, no matter where you are from. Especially in a low gas mileage vehicle.. especially in winter


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

SkullAndXbones said:


> rent an RV and live in that


Rvs aren't really made for these types of climates. They totally freeze over, broken water lines and holding tanks Sucks...


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

deagol said:


> TMXMOTORSPORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Just because I live in nc doesn't mean I can't drive but you are probably right I don't want to go flying off a cliff unless it's on my snowboard on accident.
> ...


I have been google searching where the places are that I have been looking at because I haven't ever been there before it said it was close to 40 miles away from vail . I would rather pay extra for rent then pay for gas and time driving on a winter mountain road twice a day.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Argo said:


> SkullAndXbones said:
> 
> 
> > rent an RV and live in that
> ...


Exactly I have worked on a couple not fun


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Leadville is cheap and affordable. Freemont pass isn't that bad. My good friend lived there his first winter out here and only once did the pass close. The cool thing is you could take the back side down through Minturn to BC or Vail. Downside though is you live in Leadville and I'm pretty sure that's where the cast of The Hills Have Eyes lives year round.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

deagol said:


> The commute over Freemont Pass from Leadville would get very old very fast, no matter where you are from. Especially in a low gas mileage vehicle.. especially in winter


This.

And BA is right about The Hills Have Eyes vibe in Leadville.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Argo said:


> Rvs aren't really made for these types of climates. They totally freeze over, broken water lines and holding tanks Sucks...


This is true.. also probably no where to park it


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Tiger run RV park is open year round, it's between Breck and Frisco.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

yeah, but $900/month just for their cheapest RV spot in their "off season" (Sept 5 through May 31)...and RV's suck in the deep cold.. they are not insulated for living in those conditions.. 

Tiger Run


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

deagol said:


> yeah, but $900/month just for their cheapest RV spot in their "off season" (Sept 5 through May 31)... and RV's suck in the deep cold.. they are not insulated for living in those conditions..
> 
> Tiger Run


Yeah. I'm with you on that, just threw the option up here. There are however rvs specific to cold weather and also with "arctic" packages. That is really pricey though as well.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Never seen the hills have eyes but if it's anything like the first wrong turn movie I am good. It's cheap 500 to 750 a month everything else I have found is 1000 and up for a studio apartment and some of those are only available until mid December then I would have to relocate.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I was kind of blown away looking at Tiger Run's prices.. also, they don't even allow RV's under 20' long, no truck campers, pop-ups, or tents (not that I would want to be in those anyway in snow), but the way I read their restrictions, it's for summer use as well..


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Leadville isn't bad if you are working and frequenting summit county. Summit stage goes there too. The drive is not that bad. If you are driving a truck you will use more gas than you think in the mountains. Consider that in your equation. Commute gas adds up quickly for the month.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

My buddy lives in San Diego priced bring his rv to stay some where it might have been tiger run because he said it was a lot just to park there. I am going to keep looking.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I am driving an 89 fj62 it gets shity gas mileage and is a pig. It has a lift and 31 bfg all terrain tires on it could fit 33s on it but it would be even more of a pig unless I changed the gears out that isn't happening any time soon.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The drive from Leadville isn't bad if you have snow tires (not mud tires), awd and know how to drive slick roads (take it slow and avoid the brake). The people are nice but not very attractive. The gas it going to kill you and you're better off just paying $1,000 to live local. You're going to spend more than $100 a week on gas in that thing going back and forth from Leadville. Also, is your FJ in tip top shape? These mountains kill cars that aren't in very good mechanical condition (ask Klinger lol), and the last thing you want to do is get stranded in a snow storm with negative degree temps at night, also super cold temps here aren't friendly to carbs. 

If you want to make the drive from Leadville, sell the FJ and buy and AWD CRV or some other efficient reliable vehicle and put snow tires with studs on it. Also, I couldn't imagine staying in an RV up here, boy that would suck.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> The drive from Leadville isn't bad if you have snow tires (not mud tires), awd and know how to drive slick roads (take it slow and avoid the brake). The people are nice but not very attractive. The gas it going to kill you and you're better off just paying $1,000 to live local. You're going to spend more than $100 a week on gas in that thing going back and forth from Leadville. Also, is your FJ in tip top shape? These mountains kill cars that aren't in very good mechanical condition (ask Klinger lol), and the last thing you want to do is get stranded in a snow storm with negative degree temps at night, also *super cold temps here aren't friendly to carbs*.
> 
> If you want to make the drive from Leadville, sell the FJ and buy and AWD CRV or some other efficient reliable vehicle and put snow tires with studs on it. Also, I couldn't imagine staying in an RV up here, boy that would suck.


Driving up and over mountain passes every day is even worse. Carbs can't adjust for altitude and driving from Leadville to Breck everyday is going to be quite the change. Not to mention you'd need to retune it once you got you here. Hell of a change from sea level to 10,000+ feet. If it's carbed, it'd be running rich as hell. Having a carbed vehicle out here would just plain suck.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Suck it up........man up.....and dig a snow cave. Save your cash for food, drugs and alcohol. Shower at whatever snow carnie you're bangin's place. Problem solved.......


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Driving up and over mountain passes every day is even worse. Carbs can't adjust for altitude and driving from Leadville to Breck everyday is going to be quite the change. Not to mention you'd need to retune it once you got you here. Hell of a change from sea level to 10,000+ feet. If it's carbed, it'd be running rich as hell. Having a carbed vehicle out here would just plain suck.


That's very true. I actually need to remap my 80 series for this altitude and its fuel injected. Was working on a neighbors carb here and it always runs different when the weather changes. 




mojo maestro said:


> Suck it up........man up.....and dig a snow cave. Save your cash for food, drugs and alcohol. Shower at whatever snow carnie you're bangin's place. Problem solved.......


LOL. These ski towns are a trip. So many dudes that shack up with a fugly girl just to be cheap and have a place to crash and eat. Trips me out.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

It's fuel injected no plans on selling it I am a mechanic so no It's not in tip top shape don't you know mechanics drive pos vehicles. I would rather pay extra to stay in town.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Not sure when I am going to make it out there. I have been looking for housing or a room to rent for months now hard to figure everything out from 2000 miles away damnit. I do have a couple grand saved up but it is going to cost me a grand at least to get out there. It's getting close to the time I wanted to be leaving getting pissed off now.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Its definitely no walk in the park. But keep digging, you'll find a way if you want it bad enough.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks man I haven't gave up


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Housing is the worst it's been in the last 10 years. Time to consider living in the Leadville studio apartments. They're about 600 a month.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Not to crap on the Colorado love here but why not go to Salt Lake City?

Sure, there is no party scene here and the Mormoms kinda suck but you can live in SLC and still have access to many resorts which is only 30 or so minutes away. It be easier to get a job in town and just drive to any resort of your liking. 

If you dont party or care to much about drinking and can put up with the Mormons, SLC is a great place to go to just board.....


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Tuan209 said:


> Not to crap on the Colorado love here but why not go to Salt Lake City?
> 
> Sure, there is no party scene here and the Mormoms kinda suck but you can live in SLC and still have access to many resorts which is only 30 or so minutes away. It be easier to get a job in town and just drive to any resort of your liking.
> 
> If you dont party or care to much about drinking and can put up with the Mormons, SLC is a great place to go to just board.....


Reread your post............you answered your own question.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Heh, the bash on SLC cause they are lame religios thing. 

It ain't that bad. That actually might be a good option for you TMX. Arguably better terrain in the Wasatch. Probably about as a crowded as Colorado, but the drive is a heck of a lot shorter. You get that metro environment for jobs with about as quick access as you possibly can to the ski areas. Good snow fall, mostly reliable seasons. Bozeman would be another place you might take a good look at.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> That's very true. I actually need to remap my 80 series for this altitude and its fuel injected. Was working on a neighbors carb here and it always runs different when the weather changes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said girl?


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I have been going to Utah for years now I like staying in park city my buddys boss has a house in bear hollow that's where we stay when we are there. I am not a city guy working in the city is one thing but to live in one is not my thing as far as the religion I have never had an issue. I don't party really I do drink beer tho don't fuck around with liquor anymore. Yep BA its about that time. If I had a bank full of money I wouldn't be sweating it but I don't. I also have to keep my power and water on here at my house I have paid my taxes on my house that was around 1700.and have been remodeling my kitchen I hand built my kitchen cabinets to match my upper cabinets that my great uncle built along with rewiring the kitchen plumbing drywall paint new sink fixtures dishwasher and I am almost done making my countertops once i am done with the countertops I can stain the cabinets and sand the old hardwood floor. I have had a lot going on and have been spending money as fast as i can make it. I am ready to go snowboarding and be in the mountains.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

My cabinets


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Suck it up........man up.....and dig a snow cave. Save your cash for food, drugs and alcohol. Shower at whatever snow carnie you're bangin's place. Problem solved.......


Knew a guy at the Ghee that lived in a snow cave. Pretty bizarre, he would wash his clothes in the condos outdoor hot tub. I'm not sure if he was core or just off.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Ha sounds like both


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

BoardWalk said:


> Knew a guy at the Ghee that lived in a snow cave. Pretty bizarre, he would wash his clothes in the condos outdoor hot tub. I'm not sure if he was core or just off.


You sure that wasn't Stumpy from Out Cold?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> .... I have had a lot going on and have been spending money as fast as i can make it. I am ready to go snowboarding and be in the mountains.


aren't we all .......


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

deagol said:


> TMXMOTORSPORTS said:
> 
> 
> > .... I have had a lot going on and have been spending money as fast as i can make it. I am ready to go snowboarding and be in the mountains.
> ...


True that....


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

mojo maestro said:


> Reread your post............you answered your own question.


Not sure what you are trying to get at here....

If the OP is just wanting to go somewhere to board, SLC is a great option. Honestly, I could care less about the religion, beer, or party scene when I want to go board.

Ive been to Colorado numerous times and I much prefer shredding in Utah. The mountains arent as pack and the snow is just as plentiful if not more than Colorado during a normal year.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Pretty sure you guys are talking about Pauly Molitor.


----------



## andyl9063 (Aug 4, 2014)

Tuan209 said:


> Not sure what you are trying to get at here....
> 
> If the OP is just wanting to go somewhere to board, SLC is a great option. Honestly, I could care less about the religion, beer, or party scene when I want to go board.
> 
> Ive been to Colorado numerous times and I much prefer shredding in Utah. The mountains arent as pack and the snow is just as plentiful if not more than Colorado during a normal year.


I been to both and actually prefer SLC. The people were really really nice. I hate the long drive from airport to denver mountains.
Sure, you'll get the water down beer but it's still great.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> It's fuel injected no plans on selling it I am a mechanic so no It's not in tip top shape don't you know mechanics drive pos vehicles. I would rather pay extra to stay in town.


Ain't that the truth! The "cobblers children have no shoes" syndrome. :dry:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Well everyone didn't make it out west yet. Should be leaving tomorrow in the am. I still have no place to stay yet just going to drive out and wing it if anyone has a couch or spare room let me know. My plan now is a month maybe three depends on how everything goes. Anyway I figured I would give an update.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

unless you have a pile of money, I see disaster written all over this...

Someone here will probably disagree, though. 

YMMV.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

It's all good if it doesn't work out I will drive my ass back to Nc.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

Good luck! I followed the waves when I was younger and had a blast. If you don't try you will never know.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Pretty much where I am at now. I have been trying to secure housing or a room for rent. I have had a couple scams so I just said fuck it. Have talked to a guy in winter park so I might have place to stay for a few but I have an epic pass and it's not good for there.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

try georgetown or silver plume, bout 30 min from summit county spots


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Try redcliff if you are cool being closer to vail or beaver creek


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I made it out yesterday around noon drove till midnight could have drove further but o well made it to just east of Louisville Kentucky. Up now going to drive till I get just into Kansas stop there for the night then finish the rest of the drive Monday morning. One good thing I gave my truck a tune up before leaving so now my truck is getting around 13 miles to the gallon and gas prices are not bad. That's with my gear shit tons tools and some clothes. My truck was getting 10 miles to the gallon before with nothing in it. Does anyone know of a cheap hotel in or around Vail Breck Keystone area that I can stay at for a night or two? Thanks for all the comments and support guys. Time to take a shower and get back on the road!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Guard those tools......out of state tags.......jus' sayin'. Theivery isn't a huge problem.....but it still happens. Tools are easy to resell. There's a hostel in Breck called the Bivy. 970 423 6553


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks man wouldn't be happy about my tools getting stole I plan on covering them up in the back of the truck Windows are tinted also. Hopefully I can find a place where I fell secure to take them out so I am not ridding around with them. Thanks for the #bro!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Well guys I made it to Breckenridge yesterday afternoon. All I can say is mad props to you guys that drive up 70 from the Denver area after a snow storm or during one that is one hell of a pass through the mountains my truck didn't like what so ever with all the weight and slightly larger tires. I found a little shit hole to stay in for a couple days well at least until Wednesday can stay here till friday if I would like I might try to find something nicer this place doesn't have a fridge or a microwave but is somewhere to lay my head. Going to ride breck today and see what that is like if anyone is riding there today alone like me hit me up my name is Tommy my number is 252-207-5969 not sure where I will ride tomorrow. Time to go ride!!!


----------

